# Top Ten Halloween Tunes



## zack o lantern

I say that the Beetlejuice theme has to be up there in the top 3. 
My top 3, (cant think of 10! lol):
1. Bettlejuice
2. Crypt Keeper Theme
3. Halloween theme, (of course - a classic).

* "Wacko Zacko" Crockett
The dead come to life on my parents' lawn...
And I just pray the sprinklers wont turn on.


----------



## Wolfman

How about these:

1- "This Is Hallowe'en" from Nightmare Before X-mas.
2- Grim Grinning Ghosts. The theme from Disney's Haunted Mansion.
3- Opening Track from "The Phantom of The Opera". A real Classic.

Wolfman


----------



## drunk_buzzard

I'm making my party music as we speak, and can give you my top ten Halloween party songs!!

1.Monster Mash (Obviously)
2. Purple People Eater
3. The Blob
4. Feed my Frankenstein
5. Bark at the Moon
6. Dragula
7. Ray Stevens - Haunted House
8. Cranberries - Zombie
9. Witchy Woman
10. Don't Fear the Reaper


"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## poleax

1. Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie
2. Feed My Frankenstein - ALice Cooper
3. Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
4. Pet Semetary - Ramones
5. Devil in My Car - B52's
6 . Welcome to my Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. House of 1000 corpses - Rob Zombie
8. Werewolf of London - Warren Zevon (?)
9. Creature from the Black Lagoon - Can't remember the artist - from the "New Wave Halloween" cd.
10. Devil Man - Rob Zombie
11. Cold Alice - Alice Cooper
12. Eaten by the Monster of Love - Sparks

I know you just said 10. But I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Annea

Thanks for the graet ideas folks. I'd forgotten all about Sparks, used to love thier tunes[}] I never heard any Rob Zombie but I am definately going to try some his music[}]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## Annea

Sorry for the spelling mistakes, I've been lobotomized by small children[:I]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## llondra

My top ten - in no particular order because I had a hard enough time just limiting it to 10 

Zombie Zoo - Tom Petty
Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Dracula Cha Cha Cha - Bruno Martino
Halloween Dance - Reverend Horton Heat
Zombie Jamboree - Rockapella
Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham
My Son, The Vampire - Allan Sherman
Spooky - Classics IV
The Munsters Theme - Rob Zombie
Marie Laveau - Bobby Bare


----------



## melissa

Didn't know about the Ray Stevens song, will have to check that out!

Don't have a top 10 (SO stealing ideas from HERE!), but 

- Don't Fear the Reaper
- Dead Man's Party
- Hall of the Mountain King
- Munster's Theme

Can anyone recommend a couple of good collections to buy?

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## drunk_buzzard

Melissa, definitely get that Ray Stevens song. It's really catchy and one of my favorites!

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## drunk_buzzard

I was wrong.  It's not Ray Stevens, it's jumpin Gene Simmons. Sorry for the confusion.

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Annea

Hi, I saw a Tom Petty video once where he stole a corpse from a morgue, I think it was Kim Basinger, and he was dancing with it on a beach, anybody know which track that was?

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## SomethingWicked

Annea, I'm pretty sure that's Last Dance With Mary Jane.

I don't think I could pick just ten favorites, but ten I really like would be:

Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Little Red Riding Hood - Sam the Sham & the Pharoahs
Transylvanian Concubine - Rasputina
Die My Bride - Murderdolls
Red Right Hand - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds
Cemetery - The Headstones
Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie
Pet Sematary - The Ramones
Werewolf - Southern Culture on the Skids

And because it reminds me of being a kid, I'd have to add Nightmare on My Street by DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince.


----------



## Annea

Hi SomethingWicked theres some great sounding tracks on your list, some I know and quite a few I don't, but will check them out. Also thanks for the info on the Tom Petty song

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## Crazy Dougie

> quote:_Originally posted by Annea_
> 
> I need new music for my halloween party and thought it might be interesting to know other folks top 10 favorite halloween tunes[}]
> 
> Annea


----------



## Crazy Dougie

Okay, I'm new to this, so forgive me if I screw it up.

Someone wanted the Top Ten Halloween songs. Here's my submission (in no particular order):

Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett
Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons (Not the bass player for KISS)
Laurie (Strange Things Happen In This World) - Dickie Lee 
Dinner With Drac - John Zacherle
I Put A Spell On You - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
Monster's Holiday - Buck Owens
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Ghostbusters Theme - Ray Parker Jr.
Nightmare on my Street - Fresh Prince
Legend of Wooley Swamp - Charlie Daniels

I could go on with songs like "Werewolves of London" (Warren Zevon), "Creature from the Black Leather Jacket Lagoon" (The Cramps), etc. If you want more, let me know. I'd be happy to help out.

Crazy Dougie


----------



## Annea

Thanks CrazyDougie

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

1. _Forsaken_ (Disturbed)
2. _Change_ (Deftones)
3. _Not Meant for Me _(Static-X)
4. _My Girlfriend's Girlfriend_ (Type O Negative)
5. _Haunted_ (Type O Negative)
6. _Vampyre_ (Midnight Syndicate, Vampyre Cd)
7. _Undead Hunters _(Midnight Syndicate, Vampyre Cd)
8. Most any Midnight Syndicate songs off any Cd
9. _Slept So Long _(Orgy)
10. _System_ (Linkin Park)











"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever
Autumn Whispers to Me


----------



## Wolfman

Dowmload "Werewolf", an Oldie by The Five Man Electrical Band. A can't miss hit at any Hallowe'en party.

Wolfman


----------



## EvilDave

Evil Dave's Top Ten . . .

Phantom of the Opera Overture
Theme from Halloween
Theme from Psycho
Somebody's Watching Me
Theme from Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas
The Munsters Theme (Los Straightjackets on Halloween Hootenanny)
Thriller
Ghostbusters
Theme from Disney's Haunted Mansion
Theme from Tales from the Crypt


----------



## martystuart1000

*some more halloween spookie tunes*

martystuart...ghost train 
theame from tales of the unexpected
annie lennox...walking on broken glass
cliff richard...devil woman
enya..marble halls
100 hits of halloween


----------



## Spookmaster

listened to some of Alice Cooper's stuff recently......some cool stuff....I just moved most of my music onto an external drive - I had stuff scattered over numerous DVDs, CDs, and a thumb drive....I have about 25 GB all in one place now.

Spookmaster


----------



## rotting flesh

Anyone looking for very scary sounds and music for your haunt this is the CD to get "Teeming" .... very scary stuff.... 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Dj8HJj3Tlsm18esWA&sig2=MlIwKTvFXaldPgzOplmCfA


----------



## lyodd3

Ghost Town - The Specials
The Freaks Come Out at Night - Whodini
I was walking with a Ghost - White Stripes
I Ain't Superstitious - Willie Dixon
I want candy - Bow wow wow
Iron Man - Black Sabbath
Highway to Hell - ACDC
Fire - Arthur Brown
The Boogie Monster - Gnarls Barkley
Bad Moon Rising - CCR
Scarecrow - Beck
The City of the Dead - The Clash
Nothing to Fear - Oingo Boingo
Psycho Killer - Talking Heads


----------



## stormygirl84

This is a fairly old thread, but I thought I'd add my two cents, anyway.

Stormy's Top Ten Party Tunes (Pop/Rock/Etc.)
1. "Thriller" by Michael Jackson
2. "The Monster Mash" by Bobby "Boris" Pickett
3. "The Devil Went Down To Georgia" by Charlie Daniels Band
4. "Vampires Will Never Hurt You" by My Chemical Romance
5. "Don't Fear The Reaper" by Blue Oyster Cult
6. "Stonehenge" by Spinal Tap
7. "Ghostbusters" by Ray Parker, Jr.
8. "Werewolves of London" by Warren Zevon
9. "Bad Moon Rising" by Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. "L'il Red Riding Hood" by 999
Bonus Track: "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell

Pretty run-of-the-mill, I'm sorry to say, but I go for the classics.

Stormy's Top Ten Mood Tunes
1. "Tubular Bells" from _The Exorcist_
2. "Discombobulate" from _Sherlock Holmes_
3. "Main Theme" from _Poltergeist_
4. "Spellbound" by Nox Arcana
5. "Journey to Transylvania" from _Van Helsing_
6. "Opening Title" from _Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street_
7. "Main Theme" from _Halloween_
8. "End Title" from _The Fog_
9. "Toccata and Fugue" by Bach
10. "Main Theme" from _Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## chinclub

Those are all great. I just wanted to add my personal fav which is the soundtrack to Rocky Horror Picture Show. I'm sorry but I am just a huge fan.


----------



## DryBones88

I don't really have a top ten for individual songs, but If I had to throw a couple out there, besides some of the gems mentioned above, it would be:

Ghost Riders - Johnny Cash
Zombies Ate Her Brain - Creepshow
Deadalive - Zombina and the Skeletones
Underworld - Inkubus Sukkubus
Ghost of a Texas Ladies Man - Concrete Blonde
Mine Eyes - Switchblade Symphony
Bloodline - Cruxshadows
Cherry Hill - Creepshow
Halloween - Misfits
Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden


Of course, My play list looks pretty much like that year round, but that's beside the point lol.


----------



## rnmully

One classic and two obscure
Bloodletting- Concrete Blond / Moon Over Bourbon Street - Sting/ Artificial Heart- Blind Melon


----------



## stormygirl84

After re-watching Supernatural Season 5, I found this song that I CANNOT stop listening to....






The terrible thing is that I can't find it anywhere for download, or on any CD. Apparently it was rewritten and recorded solely for Supernatural. So far I'm stuck replaying it over and over on You Tube.

If I can find a way to get it onto my iPod (I am so not computer savvy), it's definitely going on my Halloween playlist.


----------



## Spookmaster

*youtube*

you know there is a program where you can convert the video into mp3 format and download right?

Spookmaster


----------



## stormygirl84

Spookmaster said:


> you know there is a program where you can convert the video into mp3 format and download right?


Nope! And even if I did know about it, I'd have no clue how to use it. Not computer savvy, remember?


----------



## CycloneJack

stormygirl84 said:


> Nope! And even if I did know about it, I'd have no clue how to use it. Not computer savvy, remember?


Heres a thread I posted awhile back explaining the downloading process Spookmaster is talking about. Very easy to do and tech savvy not necessary.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/112422-expand-your-library-youtube.html

This will turn that song on YouTube into a MP3 format and you'll be able to play it anytime, anywhere you want!
Hope this helps.


----------



## Spookmaster

email me at mcintosh_jef[email protected] and will be glad to do it for you....

Spookmaster


----------



## DryBones88

stormygirl84 said:


> After re-watching Supernatural Season 5, I found this song that I CANNOT stop listening to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terrible thing is that I can't find it anywhere for download, or on any CD. Apparently it was rewritten and recorded solely for Supernatural. So far I'm stuck replaying it over and over on You Tube.
> 
> If I can find a way to get it onto my iPod (I am so not computer savvy), it's definitely going on my Halloween playlist.


Funny, I've always liked it better with Ralph Stanley singing, but this one is kinda growing on me, thanks for sharing


----------



## Spookmaster

drop me a line and will be happy to convert it for you dude...

Spookmaster


----------



## DryBones88

No worries mate, my YouTube Fu is quite strong  But the offer is appreciated.


----------

